# 1Kurgan1 Evolving Case



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Wish I had some old pictures, but this thing has come along ways! Either way here it is now after alot of work. 



























Sometime I gotta reinforce that poor swiftech rad box, as you can see it can't quiet handle the weight anymore  I had just updated my case gallery and figured I might as well do this too.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 14, 2009)

honestly junk that silly rad box (way to restrictive)

And why is the blue rosewill exhaust fan backwards?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd like to build a standalone box for the rad, but no room in an apartment, maybe way on down the line. The new Scythe fans dopped idle temp to like 24c - 26c and load temp to 42-45c, so really I don't think it will get much better anyways.

And the case fan, good eye! I'm lazy, he rad box bolts run right through and hold that fan on. So I would have to drop the rad box and hold up the rad to flip it. But it really doesn't have a ton of effect the way it sits since I'm running WC and I have 2x 120mm fans exhausting out the top right above that.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 14, 2009)

what a lot of people do is take a 120mm fan and remove the center section (fan and motor assembly) than use the fans frame as the mount/spacer.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah I been thinking about doing that myself since I got some junk 120's sitting around. It would be a hell of alot more sturdy. But it makes me laugh looking at that poor rad box pic.

I'll prob flip that fan around when I get a can on compressed air, you can see the large dust build up under the rad box, I couldn't hit that with the vaccum. Not sure when that will be though, I'm a bit on the poor side atm 

Funny story though about the fans. I needed to put my side panel back on ,so I needed to free up a 3 pin mobo spot for it. So I unplug the 3 pin fan one that was there and no fans stopped spinning... So I yank the wire a bit and follow it to my bottom pull fan on my rad. I plug it back in, no speed increase, I unplug it no decrease. Those Scythe are worth the $10 + ship, was just pushing the fan through the rad :O


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 14, 2009)

noob setup..HAHAHAH nah just kidding josh, nice work...see ya this saturday


----------



## MKmods (Apr 14, 2009)

lol, good airflow...

One other tip cut out the silly fan grill stamped into the case (they are very restrictive)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> noob setup..HAHAHAH nah just kidding josh, nice work...see ya this saturday



Yeah, but I work that night, got sunday off though,



MKmods said:


> lol, good airflow...
> 
> One other tip cut out the silly fan grill stamped into the case (they are very restrictive)



Yeah I been thinking about that too. I also still got all the plastic cladding in front of my front case fan and top case fans. But I like how that stuff looks. Since I'm moving away from air cooling prob just going to leave them. The top metal grating might get cut someday to fit another 220 rad up there.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 14, 2009)

shut your face i tell you, when you work


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Don't make me drop an xbox on your legs.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2009)

MK, I took a peek at all the fans in my case today, and guess that it is blowing the right way atm. Shows it as exhaust at least judging by the arrows and feels like it's exhausting too.


----------

